# Study Certificate 3 Carpentry



## donpepe (Jun 24, 2017)

Hello guys, 
has anybody done a certificate course at TAFE and can tell me a bit about it? 

I was recently in Australia on a working holiday Visa and renovated houses. 
I really liked the work over there and I´m thinking about doing a carpentry course. 
I heard that after completing a TAFE course you are maybe eligible for a graduated visa, which would be perfect to gain some experience and maybe lead into a pr. Has anybody done it this way and can tell me how the course and the job search after completing was?

Thanks for reading guys!


----------

